# My version of Cedar Plank Grilled Redfish(pics)



## saltfisher1

Soak planks for 3 hrs
Butter or olive oil brushed
Season fillets to taste
lemon/lime slices on top
drizzle with extra oil or butter every 15 minutes.
remove when flakey

Tastes even better than it looks....Those planks are 15 inches long so thats alot of fish there.


----------



## drawinout

That cedar plank can turn out some good stuff man.. It will have your neighbors tongue dragging on the ground too. I'll post a pic of the wahoo I did the other day. Didn't post it because I figured the green color didn't look too good, but it damn sure tasted good. Blended up some butter, fresh garlic, green onions, and leafy chit, marinated in that, slapped it on the grill grate for a minute or two, then put it on the cedar plank grill marks up. Went to the market first thing this morning and picked up a couple nice pork shoulders. I was thinking about smoking them today, but it's supposed to pour down rain later this afternoon, so I decided to start them tomorrow morning.


----------



## c.story

my mouth is now officially watering


----------



## saltfisher1

Looks good with the grill marks.


----------



## Outrigger

c.story said:


> my mouth is now officially watering


Me too...yummy...I grilled cedar-planked salmon for the first time the other night and the redolent, perfumed aromas of smoldering cedar issuing from my humble Weber was intoxicating...I'm gonna try your handiwork with some fresh, line-caught halibut that I spotted at the local grocers...

Thanks for sharing.


----------

